# OnlineCarStereo no longer carrying PPI/SS



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Just noticed OCS no longer lists Epsilon brands Precision Power and Soundstream under products carried. I think they were a authorized dealer for both. Interestingly though, they still stock Power Acoustik? Wonder what happened there? 
Also noticed Sonic Electronics still carries the full range of Epsilon products. Maybe they negotiated an exclusivity deal?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PPI_GUY said:


> Just noticed OCS no longer lists Epsilon brands Precision Power and Soundstream under products carried. I think they were a authorized dealer for both. Interestingly though, they still stock Power Acoustik? Wonder what happened there?
> Also noticed Sonic Electronics still carries the full range of Epsilon products. Maybe they negotiated an exclusivity deal?


Who knows?
I no longer have any connections with Epsilon.
They keep firing all the good staff.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Who knows?
> I no longer have any connections with Epsilon.
> They keep firing all the good staff.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess Ryan even left them huh? 
DEI redux. 
I own a couple of the A8 subs that Grizz helped design but, that's it.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh... I tried to order a Picasso nano from them earlier and of course by calling ahead, I found out they didn't have any in stock. If anything I'd say it's a good move to get their products away from OCS. They're not reliable anyways regardless of being authorized or not.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

good, theyre a ****ty place to deal with anyway. tons of people have had the same experience that denis did. they falsely list items that they dont have and probably never did have, then when you order they call you and say they ran out of stock and try to bait you to buy something they do have


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought a JL Audio JX360/2 from them a few years ago and it shipped to my door very quickly. Same thing with some SS 4" coax's I ordered after that. Apparently they did try the bait & switch approach a lot as too many people have reported the same thing. 
I just wondered why they either lost or chose to no longer carry PPI/SS. It seemed PPI/Epsilon was on their way back, sorta. At least as much as a company that rebrands many of the same products across several lines can in this day and age. But, things seem to be turning south in a hurry.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

2 years ago I ordered a Alpine 149 from them and they sent me a 143? with a paper in the box that said I had been upgraded for free or something. I called them up, 149 not in stock. A couple of friends were over and one of them wanted it, checked the price on a different site and it was about the same as the offer OCS was doing the 149. He bought it from me. Lesson learned.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Ryan no longer works for them?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

That a stupid move to let him go (even if he wanted to leave), he always supported Epsilon, represented the company in a professional manner and always gave valid counter points to people's statements. That's the kind of employee that I would want to work for me. I have a personal vendetta with Epsilon and every time I would talk with Ryan, he never held that against me, nor did he try to get defensive with me. Where ever the road takes you Ryan, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well take a look at Grizz... apparently this isn't their first rodeo in making such seemingly rushed decisions so whatever happens to them will happen sad as it may be. No telling what is going on over there now.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Bayboy said:


> Well take a look at Grizz... apparently this isn't their first rodeo in making such seemingly rushed decisions so whatever happens to them will happen sad as it may be. No telling what is going on over there now.


Crash and burn....that's what's happening.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

OCS must have stopped listing PPI/SS. From OCS's reputation on here, I don't the they ever stocked them.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

OCS is no good, i dealt with them once over 9 years ago and that was all it took, it took forever and they sent the wrong speakers, i have been loyal customer of Sonic Electronix and Crutchfield since then..


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

Why did they let Ryan go?


----------

